# Back from the 'Raq



## stone_dragone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, I just wanted to announce my return from the CENTCOM AOR (read:Iraq).  It is my sincere prayer that all of my brothers-in-arms return safely and soon.  Now to work on moving to Alabama...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back! Glad you're safe.


----------



## bydand (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!!!! Welcome home!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 1, 2006)

Good to have ya back from down range.  Hope the Advanced Course is nice and boring for you.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 1, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> It is my sincere prayer that all of my brothers-in-arms return safely and soon


 
Amen Brother, Amen


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 1, 2006)

Thank you for your time and service.

Michael


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome Home, glad your safe...


----------



## exile (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome home---we all owe you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome Home! Thank you for your service. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!  Thank you for your service :asian:

What are you doing in Alabama?


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!!!! :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 1, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I just wanted to announce my return from the CENTCOM AOR (read:Iraq). It is my sincere prayer that all of my brothers-in-arms return safely and soon. Now to work on moving to Alabama...


 
Welcome back bro! :ultracool


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome home and thank you for your service and enjoy what you have earned as you retire to a lifetime of frivolity


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome Home!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Welcome back! Thank you for your service :asian:
> 
> What are you doing in Alabama?


 
Thanks...I'll be attending my branch's Advanced course and then going where the Army sends me again.  Looking forward to studying with my TKD instructor again.


----------



## Paul B (Oct 1, 2006)

Great to hear you're back home safely,Stone!

Have a couple on me! :cheers:


----------



## John Brewer (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome home, my prayers are with those still there.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome back and thank you for your service.


----------



## crushing (Oct 4, 2006)

Indeed, welcome back!

And, if I may put on a recruiter hat:  Please consider joining a veteran's organization such as the VFW (http://www.vfw.org).  The larger the membership of such Veteran's advocacy organizations the more likely our elected officials will pay attention to veteran's concerns.

Thank you.


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome home, SD!

Glad you made it out of the sandbox OK!

My neice just got married a few months ago... and her husband is an E-5 with the Rangers... and Joe just rotated in-country last month...

It's gonna be a long year of waiting an praying!

Not sure if any of the dinosaurs I served with are even still around... as the group kind of faded away from eachother... so I have no idea if any of my old buddies are playing this time around or not...

When George Sr. had his turn in the sand... I at least got a call from my old CO...  

One thing is for sure... MANY, MANY Brothers (and  Sisters) in arms ARE still in harms way... so, keep your head on a swivel, your stance low, and watch out for your team-mates, Gang!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome home, and thank you!


----------

